#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Плиточный чай

## Серж

Решил попробовать данный напиток. Но как его приготовить не знаю. Может кто то знает, как его правильно заваривать? Вроде плиточный чай нужно не просто заваривать, а варить на огне. Спасибо

----------


## Нока

Кипятите воду в кастрюле, крошите туда чай, добавляете соль, потом молока (на 2 литра воды горсть чая, пол-ложки чайной соли, поллитра молока).

----------


## Серж

Спасибо, попробую по Вашему рецепту

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Нока, умеешь его варить.... ? Ты бурят, калмык, монгол ?

Рецепт немного какой то подозительный.

----------


## Нока

Тувинка. чай у меня получается вкусный, тувинцам и тибетцам нравится.

----------


## Банзай

Доржо, как же ты москвичей да не напоил?

----------


## Gonzo

Варят ( подваривают ) его потому, что он низкого качества и *так* из него получают больше танина. Молоко добавляют тогда, когда нет или плохая вода. А молоко под рукой. Масло и мука делают чай питательным. Соль, тут поразному, и для вкуса, и от расстройства желудка. Взбивают, чтобы лучше перемешать, да и вкуснее выходит. Еще кладут перец, лучше чёрный, муку ячменную ( можно пшеничную ). Кроме всего прочего, помогает при ангине. И, главное, сразу же, практически, ставит усталого человека "на ноги". Я это проверял.

Замена... Чайный пакетик. Гранулированный чай. Только с подвариванием качественного чая осторожней. Или лучше совсем этого не делать. Кроме того, чай содержит и алкалоид. Не надо очень крепкий делать. Плиточный чай подваривать можно всегда. А рецепт уже Вам сказали. Кроме того, я советую, блендером взбить.

Да, мука разводится в теплом молоке. А масло и перец с солью добавляются перед взбиванием.

----------


## Максим Клён

> Нока, умеешь его варить.... ? Ты бурят, калмык, монгол ?
> 
> Рецепт немного какой то подозительный.


- Судя по построению Вашего ответа, вы знакомы с некой аутентичной готовкой чая - не будетели любезны рассказать о других видах приготовления более подробно? (желательно с дозировкой).

Столкнулся с хуннаньским чёрным чаем (плиточное оформление) - он оказался очень низкого качества и похоже "выжать" из него можно будет только подобным образом.

Может ещё есть знатоки?

Спасибо.

----------


## Tabia

Еще, когда все ингридиенты уже добавленны, очень хорошо вертикально помешивать столько раз,сколько желаете. Это подношение Трем Драгоценностям. И в то же время, видимо, воздух попадая, насыщает чай. И, закипев, чай готов. Пе щимподу(тиб.очень вкусно).

----------


## Маша_ла

Кала ди шимбуду - это вкусная еда  :Smilie:  Джа щимбуду - вкусный чай  :Smilie: 

Чай с солью и молоком? Молоко туда надо? Это индийский чай с сахаром и имбирем с молоком варят, по-моему?

----------

